
MicroCOVID Project, Micromorts but for Covid - owenshen24
https://www.microcovid.org/calculator
======
atemerev
Epidemic modeler here. Do you consider the cases who carry the disease but not
registered? (usually asymptomatic/mild symptomatic). Do you account e.g. for
the delay between getting infected and being infective? Epidemic modeling is
hard, risk estimation is harder, and combining it properly requires a lot of
care.

------
alpineidyll3
Weird title, I didn't get quoted my micromorts! I think that projects like
this owe people a slight debt of education.

They should at least list the odds of all conditional outcomes in a way
consistent with total probability. For example instead of quoting a
probability of contracting covid which the authors can't acertain they should
quote the probability of being false negative/positive etc.

